# Well behaved Obi has gone AWOL



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I really don't know what has happened? He has just started totally ignoring my commands. He's hearing me because he looks up but just stares at me for a minute and then carries on with what he was doing. His recall was so rubbish today that I had to put his lead back on and it was one of our regular walking places.

The only thing I can think it might be is that he spent a night away from home on Sat night. He went with my kids to their Dads house as I was meeting up in central London with a friend visiting from Scotland. I knew it was going to be an early afternoon start and a very late night so didn't think it was fair to crate him for that long. So Obi, crate and all went to visit the kids. He came back first thing on Sunday morning (a little too early for my liking...) and all seemed well. Apparently he was good and there was no crying or obvious distress. He seemed very happy to see me on Sun and nearly licked my face off. Do you think it could be this? Is he cross with me? 

What should I do to get my lovely well behaved boy back? I tried one of his favourite smoked sausage treats today and even that didn't work. I did notice on our walk today that he cocked his leg for the first time ever. Is this connected? 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

So many people have said that when they hit 5 months, it's like a child hitting the 'terrible two's'.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Clare - I can't imagine Obi being naughty!!! I don't know what to suggest other than the most scrummy treats you can find! Good luck and I'm sure someone here will know whether his maturing male hormones are to blame!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its probably not connected Clare, just like Michelle says that adolescent phase kicking in. I'd just go back to using your treats maybe doing recall in the garden etc, he's just realising he is actually ok even if he does nt do as you ask, dont worry he'll grow out of it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yup around 5 months they go batty!! he will come back to himself, just keep consistent and all will be be back


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the name of the thread .. then looked at Obi's age .... yes he is having a little blip .. he will come out of the other side of it acting very grown up .... stick with it and go with the flow .... xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> yup around 5 months they go batty!! he will come back to himself, just keep consistent and all will be be back



Yay ............ looking forward to it already ............. dexters only just started doing sort of as hes told!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I hope you're right and my lovely Obi comes back soon! The little monster tearing up the garden at the moment is a pain in the *** 

We go on holiday on Saturday so today I decided to buy a long line to take with us given there will loads of kids around and his first time on a beach etc. The monster will be tamed..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kendal, any pearls of wisdom from you? You're always so good on training advice?


----------

